#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What are the major differences between IoT and M2M?

## Bhavya

Internet of things used for communication between devices using internet and M2M is a way of communication between machines/devices using wired or wireless communication methods. Other than this, what are the major differences between IoT and M2M?

----------

